# Dyslexic



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Just seen a Dyslexic Yorkshireman wearing a cat flap!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

As someone with dyslexia myself I have to applaud that one.

Iv not seen it before. Well played.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

simno44 said:


> As someone with dyslexia myself I have to applaud that one.
> 
> Iv not seen it before. Well played.


Jackie Stewart (F1 world champion racing driver) is dyslexic so you are in good company 

Joe


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

There are many 
Doesn't change a thing really. It's certainly never effected me since I left school.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

simno44 said:


> As someone with dyslexia myself I have to applaud that one.
> 
> Iv not seen it before. Well played.


dont you mean 'pell wayed'


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Doesn't work like that u fortunately.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Mine is more visual. 
b becomes p and so on.

And I'm completely lost In 
There, their and witch which situations.


----------

